# Decent night on the Colorado near La Grange



## crowsox (Aug 23, 2005)

Team Slumpbuster grabbed the bows and spotlights and headed out to the Colorado saturday night. We were on the boat at 9 and by 3 we had a boat load of small gar and big buffalo as well as some nice carp and even some big shad(buddy wanted catfish bait) and of course an empty case of German sodas. When the smoke cleared 32 fish were in the boat with another 10 or 15 that had pulled out after they felt the sharp Muzzy tip. No huge gar were even seen I guess they are still down pretty deep. The batteries are on the charge as I write and Team Slumpbuster will be chasin the big girls friday night on the Navasota River.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

There are alot of carp this year, water is very low here glad you had a good nite and safe trip on the river.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice haul, what little bow fishing I did 30 yrs. ago was all in the day time. I remember the Texas City Dike when you couldn't get a set of railroad lights up and going for a couple miles from the end for all the people fishing at night during the summer. That picture looks like one of those meat hauls where there is two man legal limits of average cats. All that fun and it's legal too.


----------



## rlross (Feb 20, 2007)

NICE FISH. WHERE CAN I PUT IN AT. I HAVE CHOICE OF DIFFERENT SIZE BOATS. ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Shhhh not supposed to tell anyone that there are fish in the Colorado!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Got that right i dont need know help catching bass and crappie they are at a good size right now.Water still way low but fishing has been good.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Yep, too low for me to get my boat to the right hole. Need that airboat!


----------



## rlross (Feb 20, 2007)

COME ON. I DON'T NEED TO KNOW WHERE YOUR FISHING HOLES ARE. JUST HELP A FELLOW BOWFISHERMAN OUT. WHERE CAN I LAUNCH A BOAT NEAR SMITHVILLE.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

rlross.i think there is 1 at the park off 71 in SV need to ask TEXASGG he lives there thats all i got hope it will help.Coop


----------



## rlross (Feb 20, 2007)

THANKS COOP.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

What do you do with all those carp and gar? Eat them? Sell them? Just wondering!


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

If you want them I bet he will give them to you.

I give a lot of mine away to people who eat them or want them as coyote or hog bait and some I use for fertilizer! I would have to be REALLY REALLY deliriousy hungry to eat a carp! So hungry I have already eaten my boots.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

and the hydro-turf off the deck.


----------



## rost496 (Jun 29, 2007)

Boat can be launched if you have 4x4 at West Point, LCRA park also. I've dry launched the airboat there before and you could do a john boat easy.
ramp in LaGrange, East side of business 71 old river bridge.


----------

